# storm and lightning at the beach



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

we took storm and lightning to the beach a couple of days ago so just thought id share some photos.....


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like they had great fun


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics and great names,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great photos! specially love the second pic


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

nice pics, i like the one where ur alsation is laying in the water 

is ur dog an alsation or german shepherd...actually are they both the same thing?? soz to sound thick ( well i am a tad lol ).

i was made to beleve their slightly diff dogs??


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi yeah they are the same thing - under kennel club they are classed as german shepherd dog (alsation)


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

drawn-to-animals said:


> hi yeah they are the same thing - under kennel club they are classed as german shepherd dog (alsation)


oh righty owie 

just that some look so different then otha's. ty for that


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics! We used to take the dogs to Formby beach but not been for ages because we bought a new car and Dave won't let them get it full of sand lol


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh righty owie
> 
> just that some look so different then otha's. ty for that


some were bred big and bulky - the others tall and slender - thats why you get such a difference - her parents are 1 of each!!!!!!! but they all come down to the same breed now.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

plumo72 said:


> Great pics! We used to take the dogs to Formby beach but not been for ages because we bought a new car and Dave won't let them get it full of sand lol


haha - thats were we wook them - they love it there - they love running around all the dunes!!!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great photos, looked like they really enjoyed themselves! Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------

